# Clearfork



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone been to clearfork recently. If so how's the bass bite been. Thinking about making the 1 1/2 hour drive down Sunday with my son. Haven't been down there at all this year


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't been there yet this year either and was wondering the same thing. Last year at this time I was surprised by how many weeds were gone. We did real well along the edge of the pencil reeds. One thing you might want to consider is with all this rain that place could be really muddy. I know the spring the rains really muddy up the lake. Good luck, and I'll be looking forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Didn't they kill off all the grass last year? hopefully it made a comeback.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

mepps_fisher said:


> Didn't they kill off all the grass last year? hopefully it made a comeback.


They said they didn't, but it sure looked like they did.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I also heard they did I will call down there and talk to someone at marina


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I was told they sprayed this spring


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Was just there last Friday. Mainlake weeds are gone. Was told by a local they've been spraying. Bite is off. We have a club tourny there Sun. but only have 7 boats. Come join us....


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> I also heard they did I will call down there and talk to someone at marina


Call Gary Foster the park manager. Contact info at City of Mansfield, Clear Fork lake. Also shows a link for all tourny permits so you know what you're getting in to. Hope helps


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bigbass201 said:


> I haven't been there yet this year either and was wondering the same thing. Last year at this time I was surprised by how many weeds were gone. We did real well along the edge of the pencil reeds. One thing you might want to consider is with all this rain that place could be really muddy. I know the spring the rains really muddy up the lake. Good luck, and I'll be looking forward to seeing how you do.


Was real muddy Fri. I'm afraid it's gonna be worse Sun.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks wveryone. I'll make a few calls may end up taking him up to Cleveland harbor instead.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

lakeslouie said:


> Was just there last Friday. Mainlake weeds are gone. Was told by a local they've been spraying. Bite is off. We have a club tourny there Sun. but only have 7 boats. Come join us....


What's entry fee and payout


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Was joking, it's a club tourny. Not an open. I was just saying there are only 7 boats. I don't think our presence will bother you or your son.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

lakeslouie said:


> Was real muddy Fri. I'm afraid it's gonna be worse Sun.


I'm planning on fishing there, but will probably wait till October now. Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

lakeslouie said:


> Was joking, it's a club tourny. Not an open. I was just saying there are only 7 boats. I don't think our presence will bother you or your son.


thought it was an open. I'll call today and find out if it's super muddy or not


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Called the marina. The guy kid...??? What ever he was sounded like he didn't even know what water was. I said how muddy is the lake after all the recent rain. He goes uhhh the water?? I said yes the water is it muddy .

well I don't know if it is or not. Is the response I got


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Called the marina. The guy kid...??? What ever he was sounded like he didn't even know what water was. I said how muddy is the lake after all the recent rain. He goes uhhh the water?? I said yes the water is it muddy .
> 
> well I don't know if it is or not. Is the response I got


Lol... Friend got back today said it was bad. Very reliable source


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Drove past today its muddy all the way to the big island


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

I live about 25min away and all the water bodies are like cocoa sure would not make that drive for this.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks. I'll be waiting till October to hit it up.


----------



## basshabit (Apr 3, 2015)

I was there today...water was muddy and stained! water temp was 74 degrees caught 1 bass between 8 and noon! There was a tournament and a lot of boats but didn't hear how any of them did.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fished a small lake by me. Caught 6 missed a couple and lost two good ones. On about 4# came unbuttoned and broke off on a solid 5#


----------



## tubejig (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Lakes Louis- do you know the results of your small club tourney there at Clearfork?


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

went out there this past weekend. what a mud hole. just a few straggling weeds along the shore. Shame what happened to that place. Used to be great.


----------



## HogCatchin (Oct 24, 2017)

I went down this past weekend...interesting time. 

1. To purchase a camp ground you have to pay cash.
2. I had a local camper call the police on me. Not really sure why either..he they wanted to know "What I was doing there" "Where I was from" just crazy...I showed my receipt but lets just say I wasn't happy watching folks look through the windows of my car for no good reason. I didn't even bother breaking anything out of my car after that
3. Sunday they had club tourney..folks I chatted with struggled to catch anything. 
4. Monday morning wasn't much better for me. Few fish here and there, but no real pattern and not one keeper out of the handful..
5. Water is super muddy..less than 3 inches of visibility. 
6. Grass line..forget about it.

If you have to fish it I would probably start shallow near the islands and fish slow...everything I caught was on a black/blue jig.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I will pass on Clearfork this year. Sad, because it was a good fishery. I'll probably head north where I can find some weeds.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well we have had lots of rain in this area over the s
Past month or two.I live maybe 20 minutes away, so not at all surprised to hear that it's muddy. But even with the constant pressure, it's still a good lake, have caught some beaut's in the last few years .


----------

